# Suggestions for a 50" Tv



## Karan85 (Jul 15, 2017)

1. *Budget* - up to 80k.. if its cheaper, great
2. *Display type and size?* : LED  - 50" FHD .. 4k might be overkill .. A good 1080p panel would be fine.     Considered a  55", but that might be too big as the the horizontal dimension should be <45" (centring on a wall)
3. *Primary use of Tv/monitor? : *Watching Tv/Movies. Not cable.. mostly streaming or casting things on it using a chromecast/fire stick
4. *Ports Required?* : 2-3 HDMI . 2 USB
5. *Preferred choice of brand?* Any reputable brands.
6. *Any TV/monitor in consideration?* No
7. *Any other info that you want to share. *: Don't need a smart tv/android tv. Intend to use a Fire stick/chromecast for most streaming. A good looking TV would be nice .. So something without huge bezels.
Not sure what brands make the best tvs.. Havent looked at one in years. Is Panasonic any good? Or are  Sony/Samsung/LG still the best?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 15, 2017)

Ultra HD
43 inch Sony:Sony 108 cm Bravia X Series KD-43X8500C 4K Ultra HD: Amazon.in: Electronics
43 inch LG:LG 43UH650T 108 cm 4K Ultra Smart UHD LED IPS TV: Amazon.in: Electronics

Full HD
49 inch Sony:Sony 123.2 cm BRAVIA KLV-49W752D Full HD Smart LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronics
49 inch Panasonic:Panasonic TH-49DS630D 123 cm Full HD LED Smart IPS TV: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 15, 2017)

Looking for a 50" tv.


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 16, 2017)

Was looking at the Sony 49W772E .. Any reviews? Anything I should know about that model?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 16, 2017)

Karan85 said:


> Was looking at the Sony 49W772E .. Any reviews? Anything I should know about that model?


Sony 123.2 cm BRAVIA KLV-49W752D Full HD Smart LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronics
You can get for 10% less amount locally in reputed generic electronic shops rather from Amazon. Regarding reviews, you can browse about them on Amazon as well.


----------



## Minion (Jul 16, 2017)

Karan85 said:


> Looking for a 50" tv.



Get LG 49UJ632T
LG 49UJ632T Ultra HD 4K LED TV With Nano Display & Active HDR | LG IN


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sony 123.2 cm BRAVIA KLV-49W752D Full HD Smart LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronics
> You can get for 10% less amount locally in reputed generic electronic shops rather from Amazon. Regarding reviews, you can browse about them on Amazon as well.





Minion said:


> Get LG 49UJ632T
> LG 49UJ632T Ultra HD 4K LED TV With Nano Display & Active HDR | LG IN


Thanks for the suggestions. Was looking at the Song 49W772E, which looks like this years updated version of the 49W752D ..
Will also look at the Panasonic and LG you have mentioned.

Although I'll be streaming most stuff using a fire stick/chromecast.. I will occasionally watch things from a pendrive..
What format compatibility should I look for in TVs at this price range?? I can get a list of formats supported from their e-manuals.. What would be good? The one for the Sony  W772E is below.. Looks alright.. 
Any opinions? 


> USB Video format
> Playback Photo/Music/Video via USB
> • AVI (.avi)
> Video Codec: MPEG1, MPEG2, Xvid, MPEG4,
> ...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2017)

Karan85 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Was looking at the Song 49W772E, which looks like this years updated version of the 49W752D ..
> Will also look at the Panasonic and LG you have mentioned.
> 
> Although I'll be streaming most stuff using a fire stick/chromecast.. I will occasionally watch things from a pendrive..
> ...




"It doesn't have native HDR. 
If you look at the HDR label on the sticker, there will be a very small note written under it mentioning "Supports HDR video from Sony PS4-Pro games and Netflix only". 
U can also check it on the website, it will be mentioned at the very bottom of the page in small letters. 
It's just marketing strategy."
This is written in one of Q&A of amazon. Just check it once.

You need to go true HDR TV if you are spending more on it.


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 17, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> "It doesn't have native HDR.
> If you look at the HDR label on the sticker, there will be a very small note written under it mentioning "Supports HDR video from Sony PS4-Pro games and Netflix only".
> U can also check it on the website, it will be mentioned at the very bottom of the page in small letters.
> It's just marketing strategy."
> ...



Does any FHD have HDR ? I've only seen the UHD tvs with HDR.
I'd rather get a good FHD than a cheap UHD.. I dont think I can get a good 49-50" UHD for under 80k

I saw that the W772E doesnt have native HDR. I'm fine with it at the price range (~70k)

I understand your point.. but I'm getting a good deal on the W772E . will get it for about 70k. So its not like I'm spending 80+ and could get 4K HDR for a little more.  If I go down that path, I'll end up going well over my budget. 

Any suggestions on the format/codec support? The new sony supports H265 which is something the older models didnt.


----------



## Minion (Jul 17, 2017)

Karan85 said:


> Does any FHD have HDR ? I've only seen the UHD tvs with HDR.
> I'd rather get a good FHD than a cheap UHD.. I dont think I can get a good 49-50" UHD for under 80k
> 
> I saw that the W772E doesnt have native HDR. I'm fine with it at the price range (~70k)
> ...



The LG model i have suggested is True 4k HDR tv it it is available around 76k locally.Getting is full HD tv  in 2017 is stupid 

W772E doesn't even supports HEVC which is a must for 4k tvs also this particular model is not true HDR or doesn't supports any true HDR formats get the LG model i have suggested it has everything you need from a TV.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 17, 2017)

How does HDR help ?


----------



## Minion (Jul 17, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> How does HDR help ?


What is HDR TV? High dynamic range and HDR10+ explained


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 17, 2017)

I read that. Not able to understand. Anyone in simple words ? A line or two.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> I read that. Not able to understand. Anyone in simple words? A line or two.


Use google if you are poor in English. 
For your sake:Google brings 4K HDR content to Play Movies | Software | OC3D News


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't understand. What provokes you ? I asked a genuine help. Give it or leave it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> I don't understand. What provokes you ? I asked a genuine help. Give it or leave it.


Did I provoke you? I gave you a genuine reply!


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 18, 2017)

It's all related to your staff tag. For some, it makes them feel like superior beings.


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 19, 2017)

Minion said:


> The LG model i have suggested is True 4k HDR tv it it is available around 76k locally.Getting is full HD tv  in 2017 is stupid
> 
> W772E doesn't even supports HEVC which is a must for 4k tvs also this particular model is not true HDR or doesn't supports any true HDR formats get the LG model i have suggested it has everything you need from a TV.



I was doing some reading, and from what I understand, the Active HDR on the affordable LG UHD tvs is not real HDR. They dont have the brightness or the wide color gamut to show HDR content. It basically means the TV will accept HDR10/HLG input  and play it in SDR with some processing which LG claims makes it better than SDR (not as good as HDR)..

Not sure how that is different to Sony hyping Triluminous.

Please correct me if I am wrong there.

Agree about the HEVC support and playing back 4k content in the future.

4k isnt a selling point for me (49" viewing from 8-10ft).  HDR would have been (even though I might not use it all the time, it is going to be more noticeable when I do use it).. but If I cant get real HDR, I'll just go for a better panel..

Will definitely look at the LG you suggested and see how the display looks compared to the Sony.

Also, is Sammy totally out of the picture.. I noticed no one has recommended a Samsung TV. Of the newer models, The M5570/MU6100 look good (glancing at the spec sheet)


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> I read that. Not able to understand. Anyone in simple words ? A line or two.



HDR is similar to todays mobile phone camera when you take a HDR photo camera tries to bring out details in shadow rather than showing it black HDR also make sure that  you get more realistic colours,superb contrast and brightness in TVs.

Here is a video to make you understand what HDR means


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks @Minion 

We would need HDR content to make use of HDR feature in TV, right ?


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2017)

Karan85 said:


> I was doing some reading, and from what I understand, the Active HDR on the affordable LG UHD tvs is not real HDR. They dont have the brightness or the wide color gamut to show HDR content. It basically means the TV will accept HDR10/HLG input  and play it in SDR with some processing which LG claims makes it better than SDR (not as good as HDR)..
> 
> Not sure how that is different to Sony hyping Triluminous.
> 
> ...



See what Active HDR means through this official LG video





Sony triluminous is junk it just uses some kind to filter to saturate colors.As per LG it can convert non HDR to to HDR.

Dude get a 4k now its well within your budget to make your buy future proof.

Samsung is very expensive not really value for money if you get a Samsung within  your budget you will have to sacrifice lot on feature.


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Thanks @Minion
> 
> We would need HDR content to make use of HDR feature in TV, right ?


Yes,but some TVs can convert non HDR to HDR through processing 

In Simple Terms HDR=More details but obviously it needs HDR content. 
HDR certified=Better colours,contrast and brightness.


----------

